# Angelverein sinnvoll oder nicht?



## Piru80 (2. Juni 2014)

Hallo und guten Abend, 

ich fange im September den Angelschein an und war auch schon beim hiesigen Angelverein.Die haben mir auch schon gleich die Mitgliedschaft angeboten.
Jetzt meine Frage:
Welche Vor-/Nachteile ergeben sich aus der Mitgliedschaft und welchen Nutzen bringt mir das? Muss ich unbedingt eintreten, um die Gewässer zu befischen oder kann ich das auch als nicht Mitglied?

Danke schon mal für die Antworten

Gesendet von meinem GT-N5100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## wilhelm (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angelverein sinnvoll oder nicht?*

Also ich kenne deine Gegend nicht.
 Ich persönlich bin in einem Angelverein der allerdings nicht seine Angler mehr als nötig einschränkt und auch über Top Angelgewässer verfügt.
 es sind drei große Seen ( Baggerseen ) wo nur Vereinsmitglieder zutritt haben, an zwei Seen gibt es keinen Badebetrieb und noch ca.20 Km Flusstrecke mit gutem Fischbestand also ein Paradis für Angler dann noch einen rührigen Vereinsvorsitzenden also was will man(n) mehr.
 Also das waren meine Beweggründe.
 Wen es bei dir ähnlich ist hat es eine Menge Vorteile aber letztendlich muss man das selbst abwägen .
 Man sollte allerdings auch daran denken das die Angelvereine sehr viel Zeit in die Erhaltung und Pflege der Gewässer stecken was letztlich vielen zugute kommt.

 Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Trollwut (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angelverein sinnvoll oder nicht?*

Wie schon erwähnt, kann sinnvoll sein, muss aber nicht.

Vorteile:
- Eventuell exklusive Gewässer
- Gleichgesinte und potentielle Angelpartner
- Eventuell Kartenvergünstigungen
- Kontakte insgesamt

Nachteile:
- Zusätzliche Kosten
- Arbeitsstunden


Bei mir warens hauptsächlich die Gewässer.
An dem Baggersee und dem Mainabschnitt gehört unserem Verein das Fischereirecht, d.h. ich werd da noch fischen, wenn ich selbst schon alt und grau bin. Außerdem beides eben top Gewässer.
an beiden werden keine Jahreskarten an Nicht-Vereinsmitglieder herausgegeben, sondern nur Tageskarten, wobei ein Tag 10€ kostet.
Ich zahl für meine Jahreskarten zusammen 75€!
Mein Jarhesbeitrag ist relativ gering, dafür muss ich 20 Arbeitsstunden erbringen.
Aber 2 Tage mal ordentlich geschafft, dann is das auch erledigt.
Außerdem hab ich einige Leute kennen gelernt, mit denen ich jetzt fast immer am Wasser bin.
Gerade als Anfänger ist das sinnvoll jemanden zu finden, der einen mitnimmt und was zeigt, damit man sich nicht alles selbst erarbeiten muss.

Was jetzt im Endeffekt für dich passt, musst du selbst herausfinden.
frag halt mal nach deren Bedingungen und den dafür erhaltenen Rechten


----------



## Piru80 (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angelverein sinnvoll oder nicht?*

Danke erstmal für die Antworten.
Ich bin aus dem Raum Lünen/Dortmund. Wir haben hier die Lippe, den Kanal und noch verschiedene kleine Seen.
Als ich gestern beim Verein war, wurde mir mehr oder weniger der Lehrgang angeboten und dann noch kurz etwas Smalltalk.Aber so wirklich in Ruhe reden war leider nicht.Aber ich fahre in zwei Wochen nochmal hin, da nehme ich mir auch etwas mehr Zeit mit, in der Hoffnung etwas schlauer zu werden.
Aber ist ja noch Zeit, bis alles so weit ist.Wollte mich nur vorher gern etwas erkundigen, das ich dann nicht kurz vor der Angst entscheiden muss.Und zum anderen findet der Lehrgang ja auch da statt und man kann dann immernoch Fragen stellen.
Ich wollte eigentlich ehr wissen, was mir der Verein bringt, weil es ja auch jährlich etwas an Beitrag kostet.

Gesendet von meinem GT-N5100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hann. Münden (3. Juni 2014)

Wenn der Angelverein liberal ist und keine altbackene Vorstandsansichten von Scheintoten pflegt, keine Horrorbeiträge fordert - ja, ansonsten nein.

Liberal heißt für mich : Keine jährl. zu leistenden Arbeitsstunden(inkl. Verrechnung), keine Mitgliederversammlungspflicht. Auch wenn das in einer Satzung stehen sollte, geht es anders.

Ansonsten: Angler + Jäger gehören zu den neidischen Spezies. Mir ist bis jetzt kein Angelverein unter gekommen, wo nicht hinter dem Rücken über andere gelästert wurde. Gerade über die, die sich engagieren. Deswegen meine obigen Einschränkungen(liberal), falls ja. Nur so viel Kontakt wie nötig.


----------



## wobbler68 (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angelverein sinnvoll oder nicht?*

Hallo

Ich schreibe mal auf was es bei mir bringt im Verein zu sein.
Erst mal die kosten fürs Angeln,dann noch weitere Gewässer und ich darf mit 2 Ruten auf Raubfisch angeln.

Ohne Verein
Aktuelle Gastkartengebühren ( Weserstrecke und 4 Kiesseen )
Tageskarte 0.00-24.00Uhr, Kalendertag :	   8,--€
 10 aufeinanderfolgende Kalendertage   : 	  40,--€
 30 aufeinanderfolgende Kalendertage   :	  60,--€
Bis zum Ende des laufenden Jahres       :	 125,--€
1 Rute auf Raubfisch
Zelten verboten


Mit Verein
Weserstrecke und 4 Kiesseen und 3 weitere Kiesseen
außerdem darf ich als Vereinsmitglied mit 2 Ruten auf Raubfisch fischen
Jahresbeitrag 60€ + 5 Arbeitsstunden(meist 2-3 std. locker arbeiten ) oder 30€
Aufnahmegebühr einmalig glaube ich 250-300€ (bin ü 25 Jahre im Verein)
Mehrere Hegefischen/Gemeinschaftsfischen Teilnahme freigestellt
Zelten mit Erlaubnis vom Vorstand erlaubt.


Jetzt liegt es an dir Herauszufinden was es bei dir für Vorteile hat ,im Verein zu sein.


----------



## Taxidermist (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angelverein sinnvoll oder nicht?*

@Hann. Münden


> Liberal heißt für mich : Keine jährl. zu leistenden Arbeitsstunden(inkl. Verrechnung),


Wo soll es denn sowas geben?
Ich bin wohl in einem der liberalsten Vereine, die man sich vorstellen kann.
Keine Fangbeschränkung, Bootsangeln erlaubt, Nachtangeln trotz Verbot toleriert und das ganze für gerade mal 45€ im Jahr.Gleiches gilt bei uns auch für Gastangler(TK 15€)!!!
Letzters ist aber nur noch für die nächsten zwei, drei Jahre geplant, dann hat es sich auch mit den Gastkarten erledigt.
Leider gibt es immer mehr Gäste, welche diese "Freiheiten" überbeanspruchen!
Allen voran Carp Hantas, die den See mit ihren Schnüren in unverschämter Weise über hunderte Meter abspannen, b.z.w. für andere blockieren. Dazu noch zentnerweise ihr zumeist billiges Partikelfutter verklappen!
Und wenn dann nach der Session noch die Futterplatzmarkierung, zumeist Styroporbrocken mit dicker Angelschnur befestigt, eingeholt wird, so ist dies fast schon eine Ausnahme!
Ohne Arbeitsstunden funktioniert ein Vereinsleben nicht, oder man erhöht  die Beiträge auf etwa das 10 fache und bezahlt Leute für anfallende  Arbeiten mit diesem Geld!


In meiner Gegend stellt sich die Frage, Verein oder nicht Verein, eigentlich nicht.
Entweder bist du Mitglied in einem, oder du gehst nur an den offenen Gewässern, wie Rhein oder Neckar angeln!
Wenn du Jugendlicher bist, dann hast du noch vergünstigte Aufnahmegebühren, wartest du bist du über 18 Jahre alt bist, kann die Aufnahmegebühr 300-500€ betragen.
Ein weiterer Vorteil für Jungangler ist der vereinsinterne Kontakt zu anderen Anglern, die einem zunächst mal die Grundlagen des Angelns vermitteln können. Mit der bestandener Prüfung kannst du nämlich noch nicht unbedingt auch angeln!

Jürgen


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angelverein sinnvoll oder nicht?*

Ich bin seit letzten Monat im Verein und bereue es nur nicht früher eingetreten zu sein. Seit meiner Mitgliedschaft habe ich unzählige Gewässer, die ich befischen darf (Als Gast durfte ich nur 2 Gewässer im Landkreis befischen)

Da ich oft angeln bin ist die Mitgliedschaft auch finanziell günstiger als ständig Gastkarten zu kaufen und ich darf für eine kleine Gebühr (5 Euro / Jahr) viele weitere Gewässer befischen, die zu anderen Vereinen gehören.

Bei uns im Verein ist es so das wenn man dort seine Prüfung macht und dann in den Verein will die Aufnahmegebühr entfällt.

Nachteile gibt es eigentlich keine...gut man muss 1x an einer Gewässerpflege teilnehmen oder alternativ 20 Euro zahlen. Bei der Gewässerpflege kann man aber auch mit Kollegen quatschen und bekommt kostenlose Verpflegung...gibt also schlimmeres. Fangmeldungen muss man auch abgeben, sonst ca 10 Euro Strafe...das wars.


----------



## Hann. Münden (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angelverein sinnvoll oder nicht?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Wo soll es denn sowas geben?


Der Threadstarter ist 34. Wie schon angesprochen, in nicht verstaubten Vereinen  . Hier in der Gegend ist einer. Verstaubter Vorstand vor 2 Jahren zurückgetreten, nun sind 30-35 jähr. Vorstandsmitglieder. 

Für die Vereinsheimpflege u. sonstiges(1xjährl. Uferflege) wird die Jugend herangezogen(niedrige Beiträge).Somit keine Arbeitsstundenpflicht für die Masse. Ansonsten finden sich zusätzlich immer mal Freiwillige von den fitten Vorstandsleuten, die auch andere Vorteile genießen dürfen. Mitgliederversammlungen entschuldigt fern bleiben ist kein Problem.
Ich bin trotzdem in keinem Verein.

Edit:
Ansonsten liegen die Vorteile für die Jugend bei oben angesprochenem Verein auf der Hand.
Geringe Gebühr( gerade für Sozialschwache vorteilhaft ), Gemeinschaftsarbeiten, Hilfe von anderen.
Die meisten Vereine scheffeln nämlich die Kohle der Mitgliedsbeiträge.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angelverein sinnvoll oder nicht?*

Da kannst Du mal sehen, wie unterschiedlich Anforderungen, Kosten und Zufriedenheit der Angler bei Angelvereinen sind:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=249887
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=280878
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=265089

Es ist also nicht die Frage ob Verein oder nicht, sondern ob es bei Dir einen gibt, der Deine Wünsche, Anforderungen und Möglichkeiten erfüllen kann.

Also nicht wie Deine Frage:
Angelverein sinnvoll?

Sondern:
Angelverein sinnvoll_ für Dich_?

Du kannst sicher hier Forum unter der entsprechenden PLZ-Rubrik Leute finden, die bei Dir um die Ecke in einem Verein sind und Dir da das eine oder andere erzählen können.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=61


----------



## Taxidermist (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angelverein sinnvoll oder nicht?*



> Für die Vereinsheimpflege u. sonstiges(1xjährl. Uferflege) wird die Jugend herangezogen(niedrige Beiträge)


Also bei uns lassen wir keine Jugendlichen an die Motorsense, oder schon gar nicht an die Kettensäge, genausowenig haben die vor (höchstens mit ner Cola in der Hand), oder hinter der Theke im Vereinsheim was zu suchen!



> Ansonsten finden sich zusätzlich immer mal Freiwillige von den fitten Vorstandsleuten, die auch andere Vorteile genießen dürfen


Schön wenn sich ein paar "Dumme" finden, die für andere die Arbeit mitmachen, solche Leute haben wir auch nur recht wenige!



> Die meisten Vereine scheffeln nämlich die Kohle der Mitgliedsbeiträge.


Das halte ich für ein Gerücht, weil jeder Verein nur eine bestimmte Rücklage behalten darf, ansonsten wird nämlich das Finanzamt abschöpfen! (bei uns vor zwei Jahren 3000€ ans Finanzamt)

Jürgen


----------



## Dennis Knoll (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angelverein sinnvoll oder nicht?*



Piru80 schrieb:


> Ich wollte eigentlich ehr wissen, was mir der Verein bringt, weil es ja auch jährlich etwas an Beitrag kostet.


Wenn du angeln möchtest, dann kostet es immer Geld. Je nach Verein und Beiträge ist es oft der Fall das du mit der Mitgliedschaft günstiger davon kommst. Wenn du nur 2 mal im Jahr angeln willst, dann ist es vermutlich unnötig. Wenn du aber vor hast öfter an das Gewässer zu fahren, dann kann der Verein tolle Vorteile haben. Vor allem dann, wenn du auch mal spontan angeln möchtest. Denn Gastkarten (sofern es die überhaupt bei euch gibt) bekommt man nicht immer. Vor allem Sonntags, wo man dann mal gerne spontan ans Wasser möchte weil ein anderer Termin nicht mehr steht.
Ich bin sehr zufrieden damit im Verein beigetreten zu sein.



Hann. Münden schrieb:


> Ansonsten: Angler + Jäger gehören zu den neidischen Spezies. Mir ist bis jetzt kein Angelverein unter gekommen, wo nicht hinter dem Rücken über andere gelästert wurde.


Das hat weniger mit einem Angelverein zu tun als mit Menschlichkeit. Je mehr sich Menschen für eine Gruppierung engagieren, desto mehr wird es diese Lästereien geben. Das findest du im Verein, in der Kirche, beim Sport aber auch in der Schule und Beruf.
So sind wir Menschen eben.


----------



## Purist (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angelverein sinnvoll oder nicht?*

Piru80, 
du musst abwägen zwischen Kosten (Geld und Zeit) sowie dem Nutzen, ebenso aber die Gewässer einbeziehen. Ein Verein, der einen winzigen Teich als das einzigste Gewässer hat, der wird dich als Angler nicht weiter bringen und dir auch langfristig den Spaß an der Sache rauben. Bist du hingegen lieber gerne in geselliger Runde, feierst gerne, und hast mehr Spass am Drumherum, als am Angeln an sich, ist so ein Verein vielleicht sogar goldrichtig. 

Natürlich mag es für Anfänger auch lohnen, die etwas "beigebracht" bekommen möchten, in einen Verein zu gehen, das kann aber auch nach hinten losgehen, je nachdem, wer sich dort um Neulinge kümmert. 




Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das halte ich für ein Gerücht, weil jeder Verein nur eine bestimmte Rücklage behalten darf, ansonsten wird nämlich das Finanzamt abschöpfen! (bei uns vor zwei Jahren 3000€ ans Finanzamt)



Mein Verein vermeldet über die Regionalpresse, dass alleine für vergangenes Jahr 92 000 Euro plus in der Kasse sind, ein Teil davon stammt aus der Vermögensverwaltung.. Die Mitgliedsbeiträge alleine dürften inzwischen bei einer halben Millionen liegen. Finanzamt.. keine Ahnung, aber das Vereinsheim ist 'ne Wucht.


----------



## Hann. Münden (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angelverein sinnvoll oder nicht?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> a) Also bei uns lassen wir keine Jugendlichen an die Motorsense, oder schon gar nicht an die Kettensäge, genausowenig haben die vor (höchstens mit ner Cola in der Hand), oder hinter der Theke im Vereinsheim was zu suchen!
> 
> b) Schön wenn sich ein paar "Dumme" finden, die für andere die Arbeit mitmachen, solche Leute haben wir auch nur recht wenige!
> 
> ...


Wie gut das sich jeder eine Meinung bilden darf.

Sorry, so wie du die "Sachlage Verein" aus deiner Sicht(euer Verein)  schilderst, stelle ich mir halt einen "verstaubten" Verein vor, wie bereits zuvor erwähnt. 


a) Natürlich sollte bei solchen gefährlichen Arbeiten(Motorsense, wie auch immer) jemand dabei sein, falls sie dann anfallen sollten. Manch 17..18 Jährigen kann man aber auch einiges zutrauen.

b)Wer schon Helfende als "Dumme" deklariert, bei dem läuft im Verein einiges unrund..... Wenn gern helfende nette Vorstandsmitglieder(z.B. Jugendwarte) für fast lau am Vereinsleben teilnehmen dürfen(siehe der von mir geschilderte Verein), sind sie nicht dumm.

c) Ich vergaß - manch fettes "Vereinsheim oder sonstiges unnötiges Drumherum, Kaffeefahrten zum "Dorschfangübungsplatz" usw  müssen finanziert werden. Das meinte ich ebenso mit Scheffeln.



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Das findest du im Verein, in der Kirche, beim Sport aber auch in der Schule und Beruf.


Stimmt, dort auch. Bei Jägern und Anglern verstärkt durch den "Beutemachneid", auch bei Vereinslosen.


----------



## Piru80 (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angelverein sinnvoll oder nicht?*

Ersteinmal danke für die zahlreichen Antworten.Hier ist ja eine richtig interessante Diskussion im Gange  Finde es wirklich Interessant, was ihr zu berichten habt.Es ist auch gut zu wissen, dass es solche und solche Vereine gibt.Da werde ich wohl auch die Gelegenheiten nutzen, den Verein hier ersteinmal besser kennen zu lernen und mich in der nächsten Zeit über Pflichten, Vor- und Nachteile usw. informieren.
Also wie gesagt, ich hatte gestern nur ein kurzen Eindruck vom Vereinsheim und einer handvoll Mitglieder.Die 5 Leutchen waren ja soweit alle nett, der Vorsitzende war auch anwesend und hat sich kurz mit mir unterhalten.Er hat mich eingeladen, mal mit ihm mit zu gehen, den Verein etwas kennen zu lernen.Mal schauen was bei rum kommt.
Bei uns hier gibt es auch mehrere Untervereine (glaube das hieß so), für welche ich mich dann auch entscheiden kann.

Aber im Großen und Ganzen bringt mir der Verein den Vorteil, das ich nicht nur an öffentlichen Gewässern, wie die Lippe oder dem Datteln-Hamm-Kanal, sondern auch an den Vereinsgewässern fischen darf.Mehr aber eigentlich auch nicht, oder seh ich das falsch?
Alleine Angeln muss dank solcher Foren wie diesem hier ja nicht wirklich jemand.Also sprich, man lernt sich ja hier kennen, trifft sich und geht Angeln und tauscht sich aus.Finde ich persönlich auch gar nicht so schlecht.
Zum anderen sind die Kosten auch eine Frage, da ich auch nicht immer soviel Zeit habe und, wenn dann höchstens am Wochenende angeln gehen kann.Aber ich weiß auch noch nicht, wie hoch hier der Beitrag etc. ist.
Ich wäre also nur ein Gelegeheitsangler,würde ich jetzt so sagen.Aber kann sich ja auch mal ändern. 
Aber, da ich wirklich ein Frischling auf diesem Gebiet bin, frage ich ja euch und bin für jede Antwort/Meinung dankbar.

Und sobald ich mehr weiß, oder mich entschieden habe, lass ich euch meinen Eindruck auch gerne wissen.
Jeder sieht es anders und jeder darf seine Meinung haben und äußern. In diesem Sinne gerne weiter so und vielen Dank für eure Antworten 

Grüße Christian

Gesendet von meinem GT-N5100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angelverein sinnvoll oder nicht?*



Piru80 schrieb:


> Da werde ich wohl auch die Gelegenheiten nutzen, den Verein hier ersteinmal besser kennen zu lernen und mich in der nächsten Zeit über Pflichten, Vor- und Nachteile usw. informieren.


Genau so!
Sehr gute Idee!


----------



## feederbrassen (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angelverein sinnvoll oder nicht?*

Hat ja alles seine Vor bzw .Nachteile.
Nachteil sind vielleicht die Arbeitsstunden am Wasser aber das sieht wohl jeder anders.
Zum Teil hohe Aufnahmegebühren und Jahresbeiträge.
Vereinsmeierei brauch und will ich nicht.
Einen Troll  hast du leider überall dabei .
Ich will ein Gewässer in meiner näheren Umgebung um mal eben zum angeln fahren zu können.
Wenn ich dann noch wie bei uns,mit dem Boot drauf darf,
Zelten, Grillen ,Badestrand gibt es auch C&R wird gern gesehen aber es mault auch keiner wenn man Fisch mitnimmt .
Und zu guterletzt noch ein geniales Vereinsheim mit allem pi pa po dabei ist,klar. 
Nur eine Fließwasserstrecke haben wir leider nicht aber Rhein und Maas sind nicht weit.


----------



## warenandi (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angelverein sinnvoll oder nicht?*

Also, ich bin schon seid ewigkeiten im Verein... Nachteile kenne ich nicht. Ich muss bei uns keine Arbeitsstunden leisten oder sonst was... Aber, das ist von Verein zu Verein unterschiedlich.
Ich komme nun von der Seenplatte. Hier kostet der Jahresschein für die Müritz-Plau GmbH ohne Verein 189€ glaube ich. Mit Verein habe ich dafür 99,99€ bezahlt. Ist schon ein ganzes Ende weniger. Da sind inkl. Müritz etwa 23 Gewässer ungefähr. Zusätzlich, da ich beim LAV bin, habe ich noch unzählige andere Gewässer. Ich habe mir mal alle ausgedruckt gehabt. Beidseitig auf DIN A4 habe ich mir etwa knapp 60 Seiten ausgedruckt. Also, da sind schon ein paar Gewässer mit bei. Nun ja, ob ich alle befischen werde, steht in den Sternen. Aber, so kann ich auch mal ganz spontan los.


----------



## Paddiii94 (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angelverein sinnvoll oder nicht?*

Über ein Angelverein hab ich mir auch schon öfter mal en Kopf gemacht aber solang ich noch gut Fische am Rhein fange brauch ich ein Angelverein nicht wirklich... zumal die Kosten auch ne Rolle spielen.
Mal abgesehen davon haben fast alle Angelvereine in & rund um Mainz Aufnahmestopp.
Ob ein Angelverein sinnvoll ist... muss jeder für sich selbst wissen.

Gruss


----------



## Piru80 (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angelverein sinnvoll oder nicht?*

Danke für eure Meinungen. 
Ich werde mich erstmal beim Vereinsvorstand schlau machen, welche Gewässer man ohne Verein und welche man mit befischen darf, zusätzlich noch über Kosten und Verpflichtungen und dann werde ich in Ruhe entscheiden.
Es bringt ja nix, wenn ich vllt bei der Prüfung etwas spare, aber die Beiträge und so höher sind als der Nutzen für mich. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N5100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angelverein sinnvoll oder nicht?*

So ist es!


----------



## thanatos (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angelverein sinnvoll oder nicht?*

ob sinnvoll oder nicht muß jeder für sich entscheiden.
Selbst brauchte ich nur zum Angeln keinen,habe genug Möglichkeiten ,aber ich brauche nun mal Liegeplätze für meine Boote drum bin ich in zwei Vereinen,Die Gemeinschaftsangeln sind zwar nicht so ganz mein Ding mach ich aber mit um mal unter Leute zu kommen,denn seit dem Rauchverbot ist die Kneipenkultur ja gestorben.


----------



## thanatos (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angelverein sinnvoll oder nicht?*

zu was man allerdings die Verbände brauch ?????????????
jedenfalls sind beide Vereine an keinem angeschlossen wozu auch sie haben doch noch nie sich für uns eingesetzt.


----------



## Piru80 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angelverein sinnvoll oder nicht?*

So wie es aussieht, ist es wohl ratsamer in einen Verein einzutreten, alleine schon wegen den Angelmöglichkeiten.
Daher nun meine nächste Frage:
Könnt ihr vielleicht Vereine in der Gegend um Lünen empfehlen?
Die Beiträge sollten nicht zu hoch sein, wenn möglich keine Arbeitsstunden (Zeit ist meistens begrenzt bei mir) und möglichst Gewässer die keine 100km oder so weg sind.
Ich weiß, wir sind hier nicht bei "Wünsch dir was", aber jeder hat ja gewisse Vorstellungen und so [emoji57]

Gesendet von meinem GT-N5100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## raini08 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angelverein sinnvoll oder nicht?*

Ich hab es NICHT BEREUT !!!in meinen Angelverein beigetreten zu sein 85,-€ Jahresgebühr 10 Aufbaustunden ( werden aber durch alle Veranstaltungen abgegolten ) + 5,-€ für die Spreewaldmarke & sowie bei bedarf auch 5,€ für die Sachsenmarke !!! Was will ich mehr ??? :vik: #6 |wavey:


----------



## Mozartkugel (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angelverein sinnvoll oder nicht?*

ich muss für den Clubbeitrag 320,- Euro hinblättern inkl. Anmache vom Wasserwart was ich eigentlich beruflich mache, da ich für seinen Geschmack wohl zu oft am See bin |rolleyes

"Na was mache ich wohl, wenn ich viel Zeit hab und die Frau schaffen geht?" :q


----------



## Piru80 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angelverein sinnvoll oder nicht?*

@ Mozartkugel
320,-€ finde ich für ein Jahresbeitrag schon ziemlich viel. Und dein Wasserwart muss auch ziemlich Langeweile haben, wenn er ne Strichliste führt, wer wie oft am Wasser ist [emoji16]

Gesendet von meinem GT-N5100 mit Tapatalk


----------

